# Trunk latch problem



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Today I noticed that when I opened my trunk I heard a loud popping sound. Now I have to slam my trunk to get it to lock. Is this common? Or hard to fix?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Move the golf clubs.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Check the latch hook. Mine was a little loose and moved causing this
problem.

Larry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone toyed with the adjustment knobs? Those big black plastic screws one on each side of the underside of the trunk lid.... There is your problem....


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

It ended up being the metal clip on the bottom. It came loose somehow....but its all good now


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

had this happen to me too. it was right after i installed 2 alpine 12 inch type R's and an 1800 watt amp soooo i can only assume they are the cause


----------

